# Beethoven String quartett op.135 - for symphonic orchestra



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Beethoven's last string quartett is one of my most beloved string quartetts, but I must admit that its overwehlming beauty I realized not until I tried to arrange it for a full orchestra. 
L. Bernstein performed a version for string orchestra but I thought that especially the slow Lento cries also for additional French horns and woodwinds. So here are 2 movements from this arrangement. I didn't add one note apart from the original score:

http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth-op135-Lento-orch.mp3
http://www.gerdprengel.de/Beeth-op135-4-orch.mp3

By the way: Don't you think that the sublime theme of the Lento Mahler inspired for the beginning of the Adagio of his 3rd symphony?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This is great. The addition of woodwinds adds a really nice timbre contrast to the top and middle. 

Are you are using the latest version of Garritan for these? I stopped using the 2010 version because the strings were too shrill.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> This is great. The addition of woodwinds adds a really nice timbre contrast to the top and middle.
> 
> Are you are using the latest version of Garritan for these? I stopped using the 2010 version because the strings were too shrill.


Glad it speaks to you. I use the old version from 2008 which is fine for me...


----------

